# Carp bait



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't fished for carp before. But I am planing on targeting carp maybe this coming weekend if I have the time to go out. I am wondering if you guys can give me some pointers about what bait to use around this time of the year? And any other suggestions? Thanks a lot


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

I don't fish for carp often. I've read that corn works really well or you could try bread.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet corn on a size 6 hook... Throw a couple handfuls into the area you plan to fish first though... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Did you have any luck?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Have been out only once since then. I tried corn, but it didnt work. I had one on line while using bread, but it broke off. I was using 12 pound mono.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Set your drag correctly and you shouldn't have issues with break offs. I've caught 30's with 12lb mono.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Agree with Vince. I caught a 13 pounder on 4lb test. You can't bring a carp in before it is ready. This is why we fall in love with them. Just when you think they are ready BAM your reel start singing. Take your time do not force it.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

